# 2010 Bows....shot the flagships...



## kcausey (Dec 15, 2009)

Just got done shooting a hand full of new bows...
shot all of them at 65lbs and 29", 360gr arrow...
Destroyer 350.....313fps
Z7.....291fps
Maxxis 31 & 35.....(31) 295
Elite Judge....did not chrono
PSE Vendetta, 29" ata.....312fps
PSE XF Axe....did not chrono

If i was gonna thrw my money down tomorrow, $1200 on a new set up....it'd be either the Z7 or the Maxxis 31.  If the Z7 was a little lighter, it would take the cake.  Hoyt really impressed me with the Maxxis.....i didn't like the AM at all, too much twang.....that twang is gone now.  It is a hunter's bow for sure, light, compact, fast, forgiving.  The Z7 is right there with it, just a bit heavy.  
The Elite Judge isn't up to par....the GT500 was twice the bow.  The Judge has a solid wall and draws well, but it doesn't hold a candle to the Mathews, Hoyt, or Bowtech when i comes to hand shock.....it just about jumps out of your hand.
The Destroyer 350 is a bad boy, but, it ain't what i expected.  I ecpected to be overwhelmed with speed and smoothness, not so.  The Flex guard has a silent.....bong!....you can't hear it, but you can feel it, it needs some mini limbsavers or something.  It shot an IBO arrow at 70lbs@29" at like 333-335.  not too shabby.

I just couldn't get over the shootability of the Maxxis 31 and the Z7.  I ws instinct shooting 2" 15 yard groups with them.  Both draw very smooth, both have a very solid wall, no creeping, and both feel very good in hand on the shot....they hit the target some kinda hard too!

I currently shoot what is in my opinion, likely the best bow ever built, a 2008 Allegiance, and i hold some high standards to replace it, and in my opinion, bowtech did not do that with the destroyer.   If I was gonna buy one this year, it would be the Z7 or the Maxxis 31, throw some custom strings on it and gain 10-12fps, and rock n roll.

For the guy on a budget, the Vendetta is the choice, $579, and puts out the closest-to-ibo speed of anything in the shop...it has a darton style c/p/s cam system that draws silky smooth.....it's x force fast without the price or the draw stiffness.  The X Force Axe is also a very smooth drawing bow for the speed, much easier to draw than past xfs.

I'm gonna hang on to the Ally for now...maybe find a used Drenalin for a second bow...


----------



## Hunter Haven (Dec 15, 2009)

I can almost predict Mr. Haven having a new Maxxis 31 in the near future


----------



## Alan in GA (Dec 15, 2009)

*as Z Z Top might say....*

"theya's a lot of nieeece bows out theya...~!"

I'm wanting either the Axe 6 or Vendetta XS....won't know til I have the funds in hand which one. I want to shoot both again before I decide.
The Axe 6 is the one I've juuuuuuuust about decided on!


----------



## dturnersr (Dec 15, 2009)

As much as I like the newest, and hottest.  I have learned the best deal for money is after the season or being able to find someone who thought they were buying the newest and hottest..


----------



## kcausey (Dec 15, 2009)

Alan in GA said:


> "theya's a lot of nieeece bows out theya...~!"
> 
> I'm wanting either the Axe 6 or Vendetta XS....won't know til I have the funds in hand which one. I want to shoot both again before I decide.
> The Axe 6 is the one I've juuuuuuuust about decided on!



They both need a heap of help with hand shock....if you mind hand shock anyway.  I have come to like the most dead in hand feel i can find...still, hands down, that's an Admiral or Captain, they're just too slow for drawing like speed bows.


----------



## PChunter (Dec 15, 2009)

good review


----------



## BOWROD (Dec 15, 2009)

*bow*



dturnersr said:


> as much as i like the newest, and hottest.  I have learned the best deal for money is after the season or being able to find someone who thought they were buying the newest and hottest..:d



x2 !!!!


----------



## kevincox (Dec 15, 2009)

I shot the Z7 and its the best Matthew bow since the Switchback.IMO


----------



## HOGDOG76 (Dec 15, 2009)

AWESOME! I ONLY HAVE A 28" DRAW AND IT ALWAYS SURPRISES PEOPLE HOW THE FASTEST IBO BOW MAY NOT BE THE FASTEST ONCE YOU DROP A COUPLE INCHES OF DRAW. I SEEM TO HAVE THE BEST LUCK WITH BOWTECH MAINTAINING THEIRS


----------



## Brandon TH (Dec 15, 2009)

I too have shot all the new bows from what I call the big four, those being pse, hoyt, mathews, and bowtech and I fully agree with your assesment causey. I was gonna go from mathews to bowtech but no way I will get a destroyer that's the worst draw cycle I have ever felt. Liked the maxxis a lot but for my money I have to say the z7 will be my next bow. But before I lay that money down I want to shoot the new monster 7.0 this was the only one I have yet to shoot and want to see if mathews fixed the things I didn't like about last years monsters. Once I shoot it I will make a definite decision.???


----------



## bowdoctor (Dec 15, 2009)

Cant believe you say the captain is slow I shoot one at 28" 66# with 364 gr arrow I'm getting 306. Thats 316 at 29".


----------



## XJfire75 (Dec 15, 2009)

Im really thinking the Vendetta may have a place in my arsenal for '10.

Still wanna shoot the Maxxis after buying a Vectrix Friday. Im excited to shoot my 2 bows against a few new ones to see how much if any theyve improved.


----------



## G Duck (Dec 15, 2009)

Good reviews, being left handed, and in the Bow desert of Ga. Its hard to find many leftys to shoot.  I bit on the AM 32 last summer, like it pretty well. I would like to shoot the Maxxis and see what the diff. is.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Dec 16, 2009)

*Thanks for the review.....*

If you like that Ally draw cycle, shoot a Alphaburner when you get a chance. Way smooth compared to other "speed" bows. I shot a 29" which is 1" too long, however some quick calculations, I can shoot 60#'er @ 28" with a 400 grain arrow and still get 285-290. Pretty impressive for a arrow that weighs 100 grains over IBO.
Have not shot the Destroyer yet but would like to. I shot the Z7, and I just do not see it. It doesn't seem any different than any bow they have made since the Outback, although it can prolly be tuned, the Outback could not. I'm also sure it is faster than the Swithcback, or Switchback XT, ofcourse most all the bows made the last ten years by any company is faster than those two bows. However it is just another single cam Mathews that everybody will tell you just how much better it is, but it really isn't much differnt, and it's ugly, really ugly. I will prolly shoot the new PSE bows but have not really like the draw cycle on the X bows so far, but I hear these are smoother. I had a Bowmadness XL for a while this year and it drew as smooth as any bow I have ever owned. It was smokin fast, but loud. I couldn't get it quiet, got rid of it. I love the Maxxis, but will prolly end up with the Burner.


----------



## Alan in GA (Dec 16, 2009)

*brand new vs. a year or more 'old'....deals for sure!*

The very best 'deals' are those bows that are a year or three old. I paid $800 for a new X Force Super Short and still have it. However a year or so later I purchased another Super Short [different poundage but same exact bow] USED for $450. It came WITH an $80 retail arrow rest included. The bow looked brand spanking new! It did not even have the slightest cam lip scratches or dents...the place to look on any wheel/cammed bow!
So, if you are looking for a bow to 'try' then a used bow of only a year old can usually be found here or any archery classified ad section. 
I also purchased two standard PSE X Forces {33" ata} from the Archery Talk ads for about $450 each [or thereabouts] and  truely enjoyed owning them long enough to know what the bow is all about.
A friend of mine that used to bow hunt with my 40 years ago is now wanting to get 'back into' bow hunting for deer. I recommended he buy USED first. I did so because I know he has never used a compound bow [we used recurves back then] and is prone to dry fire if not careful. Better to 'learn' and make his first 'mistakes' on a half or two thirds priced bow than a new expensive model. And, if it's not exactly what he wants he can recover much if not most of his investment on the used bow IF he buys right in the first place.
Another friend bought my 'new' 2005 Switchback from me. I paid $639 plus tax for in in October of 2005. When I had hunted with it a couple years and taken a few deer [and armadillos] I decided I really wanted to try the above mentioned X Force bows.....and still am. He got the '05 Switcback and a NEW set of Winner's Choice string/cable set and I think a Whammy rest....a sight [don't remember] for around $400. The bow is still 'like new'. He has taken a couple deer already, shooting 5 spot with it and LOVES IT. I still get satisfaction from 'this bow' because I get to hear how much HE likes it with regular reports of his hunts with it.
Oh, and that 'second' PSE Super Short I bought for $450? I decided it's 70 lb pull was too much for my shoulders and sold it 6 months later after only shooting it maybe 50 shots.....still in excellent condition....for $450.

Now, just don't pick up a new 2010 PSE Axe 6 or Axe 7, or the 'buy used for a deal' idea might go out the window! I REALLY like that bow!


----------



## Hunter Haven (Dec 16, 2009)

I think it is time for me to have a new bow....

The last bow I bought was many years ago while I was still in high school. I bought a PSE Fire Flight Elite series bow and I had it and hunted with it for 10+ years.... and harvested alot of deer with it.

Well in 2004 I noticed one of the limbs had a hairline crack in it. I got on the phone with PSE and they took care of me. I told them what bow I had and that the limb had a hairline crack... keep in mind that this bow was atleast 10 years old.... PSE told me right then to send them that bow when I got my new one! That's right, they sent me a brand spankin new 2004 PSE Triton bow in exchange for my old one! I will sit here and say that I probably will never get customer service like that from any other bow company ever again. PSE took care of me....

With all of that said, I have hunted with that bow every since I got it including the year as well. I am ready to move on and get me a brand new bow. I have spent far less on a bow in the last 15 years than probably anyone who really bow hunts on this forum.I guess...

My point is I haven't bought a new bow in 15 years and I think it is time for ol Haven to purchase him a 2010 HOYT Maxxis in the Bone Collector edition... I am due for one I believe


----------



## jonboy (Dec 16, 2009)

Is there really that much diff. in a alphamax and the new maxxis?


----------



## Alan in GA (Dec 16, 2009)

*Pse*

they did the same for me.
Took my 1985 Mach 1.5....gave me a NEW Mach 12~! REPLACED a TWENTY YEAR OLD BOW! It only had as yours did,,hairline cracks in the surface laminate.


----------



## parkerman (Dec 16, 2009)

Great review Kip and great comments from everyone else as well.


----------



## swamp (Dec 16, 2009)

Not to high jack your thread but, I shoot the 2009 Bowtech Sniper at 63lbs and 31 draw with 400 grain arrows.  Can anyone tell me my possible fps?  Have killed 3 deer with it on my first year bowhunting, just curious!


----------



## Steady73 (Dec 16, 2009)

*Bear Attack?*

I am also looking at buying a new bow next year and I will look at all of those mentioned plus some. My question is, has anyone shot the new Bear Attack? I never shot a Bear bow before but it sure looks interesting. I currently shoot a Switchback, just looking for a backup bow.


----------



## BIGBUCK9 (Dec 16, 2009)

I have a Z7. Put my old rest and sight on it. 3 shots in the x. 27" draw 365 grn arrow 291 fps ( factory string and harness) will have a custom string and harness for September 2010. Really nice bow. I have shot PSE and Hoyt 2010 models as well they are very nice. I just like the short smooth draw of the Z7. Shoot what you like and can afford and have fun.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Dec 16, 2009)

*Haven't shot it but*

It looks like a PSE Bowmadness clone. Should be pretty smooth.




Steady73 said:


> I am also looking at buying a new bow next year and I will look at all of those mentioned plus some. My question is, has anyone shot the new Bear Attack? I never shot a Bear bow before but it sure looks interesting. I currently shoot a Switchback, just looking for a backup bow.


----------



## kcausey (Dec 16, 2009)

bowdoctor said:


> Cant believe you say the captain is slow I shoot one at 28" 66# with 364 gr arrow I'm getting 306. Thats 316 at 29".



That is slow when you figure in how hard the draw cycle is....it draws more like an 82nd/101st.


----------



## kcausey (Dec 16, 2009)

BIGRNYRS said:


> If you like that Ally draw cycle, shoot a Alphaburner when you get a chance. Way smooth compared to other "speed" bows. I shot a 29" which is 1" too long, however some quick calculations, I can shoot 60#'er @ 28" with a 400 grain arrow and still get 285-290. Pretty impressive for a arrow that weighs 100 grains over IBO.
> Have not shot the Destroyer yet but would like to. I shot the Z7, and I just do not see it. It doesn't seem any different than any bow they have made since the Outback, although it can prolly be tuned, the Outback could not. I'm also sure it is faster than the Swithcback, or Switchback XT, ofcourse most all the bows made the last ten years by any company is faster than those two bows. However it is just another single cam Mathews that everybody will tell you just how much better it is, but it really isn't much differnt, and it's ugly, really ugly. I will prolly shoot the new PSE bows but have not really like the draw cycle on the X bows so far, but I hear these are smoother. I had a Bowmadness XL for a while this year and it drew as smooth as any bow I have ever owned. It was smokin fast, but loud. I couldn't get it quiet, got rid of it. I love the Maxxis, but will prolly end up with the Burner.




I didn't mention it, but i did shoot the alpha burner at 65lbs......that joker liked to ripped my shoulder out....lol.  seriously, it's fast, but it feels like a speed bow, as it should.  It feels nothing like my ally.  I have some 82nd mods i can put on my ally that peps it up about 18fps, the alpha burner feels similar to the 82nd mods.  YOU CANNOT creep with the burner, it's more like a 2008 model X Force on the hold....it wants to go.....that being said, a fella could shoot one at 60lbs and get 2006-2007ish 70lb numbers out of it.....same principle as the XF, 82nd, elite judge, monster, etc....like any 6" bow.


----------



## kcausey (Dec 16, 2009)

jonboy said:


> Is there really that much diff. in a alphamax and the new maxxis?



Just my opinion, and soley my opinion, no comparison.  The Maxxis is quieter, more dead in hand, and about the same ibo-to-real-set-up ratio when it comes to speed.  Like i said, i see it being a nitty gritty HUNTERS bow.  I think it will be a Hoyt bench mark in sales because it's so versatile.  Loaded down with accessories, it will have a Drenalin like weight.
I was un-impressed with the AM to the point i chuckled after i shot it after hearing all the hype...the Maxxis is the real deal.


----------



## kcausey (Dec 16, 2009)

swamp said:


> Not to high jack your thread but, I shoot the 2009 Bowtech Sniper at 63lbs and 31 draw with 400 grain arrows.  Can anyone tell me my possible fps?  Have killed 3 deer with it on my first year bowhunting, just curious!



280ish i would imagine would be the high end.  If you shot 70lbs you'd probably be around 300fps with 400grs.


----------



## kcausey (Dec 16, 2009)

BIGBUCK9 said:


> I have a Z7. Put my old rest and sight on it. 3 shots in the x. 27" draw 365 grn arrow 291 fps ( factory string and harness) will have a custom string and harness for September 2010. Really nice bow. I have shot PSE and Hoyt 2010 models as well they are very nice. I just like the short smooth draw of the Z7. Shoot what you like and can afford and have fun.



A set of Bucknasty's will pep it up for sure.....i know Dustin Horne, a local sissy here, has a set on his Drenalin.....He has, or had a 2009 Reezen 7.0, as well as the Drenalin, set exactly the same, weight, dl, ect, the dren was only like 4-5fps slower than the Reezen....that's why he HAD one.  He can correct me if i'm wrong, but i want to say the Bucknasty's picked him up like 10-12fps.  29", 68lbs, 380gr arrow at like 310fps(ish).....that's smokin' for one of the smoothest drawing bows built.


----------



## XJfire75 (Dec 16, 2009)

Gonna try to find somewhere to shoot the Vendetta and Maxxis. 

Just hope they have lay-away lol.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Dec 17, 2009)

*The valley on the spirals is short sho nuff......*

But that has not really bothered me simply because I have been shooting the spirals on my target bows and I am used to them. You can get like 71% letoff in the AB with them. That set up is exaclty what I am looking at, 60#, 28", with a 400 grain arrow will still get down range at about 285 - 290 fps. But I bet I can shoot a AM with my BowTurbow and get it to shoot pretty quick too.


----------



## reylamb (Dec 17, 2009)

kcausey said:


> I didn't mention it, but i did shoot the alpha burner at 65lbs......that joker liked to ripped my shoulder out....lol.  seriously, it's fast, but it feels like a speed bow, as it should.  It feels nothing like my ally.  I have some 82nd mods i can put on my ally that peps it up about 18fps, the alpha burner feels similar to the 82nd mods.  YOU CANNOT creep with the burner, it's more like a 2008 model X Force on the hold....it wants to go.....that being said, a fella could shoot one at 60lbs and get 2006-2007ish 70lb numbers out of it.....same principle as the XF, 82nd, elite judge, monster, etc....like any 6" bow.



That is just spiral cams, and historically it has been a love/hate relation with that cam system.  Those that love em think it is the greatest cam system ever created, myself included.  Those that hate em think they are the worst cams in the history of archery.

Personally, I love the non-existant valley, you have to make strong shots if you are shooting spirals.  Creeping, as you noticed, is not allowed.


----------



## swamp (Dec 17, 2009)

kcausey said:


> 280ish i would imagine would be the high end.  If you shot 70lbs you'd probably be around 300fps with 400grs.



Thanks man, may move up to 70 and start shooting 340 grain


----------



## kcausey (Dec 17, 2009)

swamp said:


> Thanks man, may move up to 70 and start shooting 340 grain


Stay where you are most efficient, accurate and comfortable.  I noticed you said 400 and 340 grain....are you just going by the numbers on your arrow shaft?  That is just the spine number.....nothing to do with total weight.


----------



## BIGBUCK9 (Dec 17, 2009)

kcausey said:


> A set of Bucknasty's will pep it up for sure.....i know Dustin Horne, a local sissy here, has a set on his Drenalin.....He has, or had a 2009 Reezen 7.0, as well as the Drenalin, set exactly the same, weight, dl, ect, the dren was only like 4-5fps slower than the Reezen....that's why he HAD one.  He can correct me if i'm wrong, but i want to say the Bucknasty's picked him up like 10-12fps.  29", 68lbs, 380gr arrow at like 310fps(ish).....that's smokin' for one of the smoothest drawing bows built.



10 4 Kip I will give it a try.


----------



## whitworth (Dec 18, 2009)

*"Shot the flagship" bows*

In this recession, are you rich fella, or are you just speeding up the foreclosure.  

Thanks, seriously. 

Maybe, in a year or two I'll look at the bows you mentioned.  

I never got around to shooting the flagship bows.  My last new bow was three years ago.  The company was getting ready to discontinue a fine bow, so they could come up with a new name.


----------



## kcausey (Dec 18, 2009)

whitworth said:


> In this recession, are you rich fella, or are you just speeding up the foreclosure.
> 
> Thanks, seriously.
> 
> ...



Man....you an I both know there are folks that spend un-godly amounts of money on archery.....me....I can afford $1200/year on a new on of it's worth it....so far nothing is.  Who hurt you anyway?


----------



## brkbowma (Dec 18, 2009)

kcausey said:


> Just my opinion, and soley my opinion, no comparison.  The Maxxis is quieter, more dead in hand, and about the same ibo-to-real-set-up ratio when it comes to speed.  Like i said, i see it being a nitty gritty HUNTERS bow.  I think it will be a Hoyt bench mark in sales because it's so versatile.  Loaded down with accessories, it will have a Drenalin like weight.
> I was un-impressed with the AM to the point i chuckled after i shot it after hearing all the hype...the Maxxis is the real deal.



Ditto........... I shot the AM, Carbon Matrix, and the Maxis 31 at Timberghost in Calhoun and the Maxis is the best bow I ever shot.Smooooooth and quiet.


----------



## doublelungdriller (Dec 21, 2009)

great report


----------



## ETK (Dec 21, 2009)

Great information. I still enjoy my old Switchback XT. The first bow that I ever owned that really fits me. I have it set on 70 pounds and it shoots 285 fps with my hunting setup. 350 grain Victory arrows and 100 grain broadheads. Can I get anymore speed with an aftermarket string? Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## killNgrill (Dec 21, 2009)

whitworth said:


> In this recession, are you rich fella, or are you just speeding up the foreclosure.
> 
> Thanks, seriously.
> 
> ...



Makes me feel blessed i could afford to buy a '10 bow if one suited me. 
But my '09 Z28 has me satisfied for right now and im pretty sure ill be shooting it again next year.


----------



## jaymax (Dec 21, 2009)

Hoyt Carbon Matrix anyone? Thats my new plan


----------



## kcausey (Dec 22, 2009)

ETK said:


> Great information. I still enjoy my old Switchback XT. The first bow that I ever owned that really fits me. I have it set on 70 pounds and it shoots 285 fps with my hunting setup. 350 grain Victory arrows and 100 grain broadheads. Can I get anymore speed with an aftermarket string? Any suggestions would be appreciated.



yeah///a set of those buck nasty's will do it. 350gr at 285fps is plenty though.


----------



## South GA Bow Only (Dec 22, 2009)

kcausey said:


> A set of Bucknasty's will pep it up for sure.....i know Dustin Horne, a local sissy here, has a set on his Drenalin.....He has, or had a 2009 Reezen 7.0, as well as the Drenalin, set exactly the same, weight, dl, ect, the dren was only like 4-5fps slower than the Reezen....that's why he HAD one.  He can correct me if i'm wrong, but i want to say the Bucknasty's picked him up like 10-12fps.  29", 68lbs, 380gr arrow at like 310fps(ish).....that's smokin' for one of the smoothest drawing bows built.



I traded my captain for his reezen. Still waiting on my dang cam to come in so I can shoot it!


----------



## steph30030 (Dec 24, 2009)

The Carbon Matrix is a smooth bow! Got to shoot 1 today, handles very well, fast,and quite. found it for $1499. The web wants $1899. Think I'll give it a shot next Bow season!


----------



## tankeryanker (Dec 24, 2009)

jonboy said:


> Is there really that much diff. in a alphamax and the new maxxis?



Ive shot the alphamax for a year now and decided i was gonna trade in for the maxxis almost a month ago bc the bow shop was gonna let me do it for $100.  I didnt see that much difference in shooting the maxxis, basically same bow with the difference only being in the past parrallel limbs and cable roller guard.  Decided to keep my alphamax and my $100.  If it aint broke dont fix it right?  My two cents on the maxxis, neverless a nice bow.


----------



## kcausey (Dec 25, 2009)

steph30030 said:


> The Carbon Matrix is a smooth bow! Got to shoot 1 today, handles very well, fast,and quite. found it for $1499. The web wants $1899. Think I'll give it a shot next Bow season!



That carbon matrix can't be $1499 smooth....that's a couple hundred more than i'd spend on a brand new full rig.


----------



## roblytle13 (Dec 31, 2009)

BIGBUCK9 said:


> I have a Z7. Put my old rest and sight on it. 3 shots in the x. 27" draw 365 grn arrow 291 fps ( factory string and harness) will have a custom string and harness for September 2010. Really nice bow. I have shot PSE and Hoyt 2010 models as well they are very nice. I just like the short smooth draw of the Z7. Shoot what you like and can afford and have fun.



I have a 27in draw and was wondering what poundage you shot?  Did you get custom string and did it change speed?  If I get a new bow I will put the Cracker strings on it.


----------

